# Can outdoor plants go without water for 8 days?



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2007)

Next month my family is going on vacation for 8 days.  I live in a pretty hot, dry climate.  If I give them a real good watering before I go, will they be okay to go without a drink for a week?

I thought about letting the soaker hose run on a steady drip.

What do you guys think?

ETA:  Wanted to clarify that these are in the ground, and not in containers.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 18, 2007)

Super soak them and they should be fine mom. When I grow outside it's usually impossible for me to go water them and i've never had a problem. Just think, they are in a biiiiig pot if they're in the ground and the roots will eventually find some moisture. It's very hot here also.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 18, 2007)

If there out side u can use a drip system from ur watering hose I did that with mine ! 
Just make sure u have good hole on the bottom for drainage.!
I had a old hose and I layed the end to the farthest plant and put a end on it, and the hose I layed up next to each Plants and at each Plant i Poked a Hole with a sharp nail and put a screw in there  but not to tight and turned the water on alittle and adjust each screw so it will drip just have to play with it to get enough drip..  Adjust the end on the hose also..
Try this a few days before u go to see if u got enough drip and Drainage and u should be OK for 8 days..


----------



## Burner420 (Jul 18, 2007)

as long as they r in the ground and not in a container they will be fine !!!!!


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 18, 2007)

not mine its VERY hot here ''at the moment its about 113'' mine couldnt go that long u will fugure it out best of luck


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 18, 2007)

It all depends on what they are used to. How often do you water them? Mine are used to being watered every 2 weeks, and have no problem. They are thriving. On the other hand, my buddys plants are used to being watered every 3 days. Any longer and they start wilting and such. I would say they would be fine if you gave them a good soaking the night before you left (during the night) and then soaked them again right before you left. But, it would probably be best if you could get someone close to you to come over and water them once in the middle.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2007)

Well see that's the thing...

Since I've planted them in the yard we have had tons of rain.  For weeks it rained everyday.  I think that rain is finally tapering off and the normal hot dry summer is here.

I have only watered 2 times since they have been in the ground!!!

I could have my dad come water for me, but he's too paranoid.

There's no way in heck I'd ask my 11 yr old pet sitter to water them.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 18, 2007)

I, seriously, think they will be fine.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

I just hate having to leave them all alone.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 18, 2007)

Just drench them right before you go. You can't overwater outside so give them tons of h2o and they should be fine.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey red with all the rain you have had your plants have only a shallow root so this will give them a chance to put down a good tap root. put some good soil around them and then water them good and the roots will be deeper under the soil and  stay wet longer. Ive even put a piece of old rug around them like a christmas tree skirt and cover it in dirt and water well and the rug will hold better moisture in it. Good luck slim


----------



## walter (Jul 19, 2007)

Smokin Youll Be Good ,, Mine Are In Pots But Barried Halfway In Ground To Keep From Wind Nocking Them Over,,i Water Mine Once A Week In Verry Hot And Sunny Conditions,, Your Plants Will Be Finen If Their In The Ground


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey there Smokin,
  I think a good ground cover like the carpet with some soil over it is great advice, (just watch out for mold), and as for that watering, take a shovel, dig down into the ground and see how the soil moisture looks down say about one foot, and then judge by that. Remember that a good deep soaking is how long it takes for that moisture to soak in to a depth of one foot.
smoke in peace
kingKahuuna


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 20, 2007)

Before you leave you want to soak the ground really good at night. The water will penetrate deeper into the soil and will have less evaporation. It's always more effective to water at night or in the late evening or very early morning.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 20, 2007)

Well my plants have gone a month without watering in 90-95 degree weather. My plants were alive, they were drooping, but still very healthy, i watered them and nuted them and they perked up the next day. 

But mine are out in the woods in blarring hot sun, so i put leaves and straw around the base of my plant, it seems to keep the sun from just beating down against the soil and causing it to dry out fast. Plus, leaves and other things like that are a natural source of nitrogen  Good for your plant either way.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------

